

Ccv now has a state-of-art tracking algorithm - liuliu
http://libccv.org/post/ccv-now-has-a-state-of-art-tracking-algorithm/

======
beagle3
Specifically, the state of the art algorithm mentioned is the Predator/TLD
developed by Zdenek Kalal.

There is a C++ port of the original MatLab code (more than one actually -
search look at the forks of the original OpenTLD project on github), but I
much prefer C code myself - thanks, liuliu!

------
lloeki
The tracking red square in this video reminded me that ever since I played
GR:AW and watched Macross+, I dream of a human-driven car that would give more
information to the driver in the form of a full-size windshield+HUD overlaying
reality with outlines and visible/hidden information. This HUD would display
tangible data whether they're seen or not (i.e pedestrians crossing behind a
parked van or passengers passing in front of a bus at a bus stop, or at night,
roadside outlines, etc...) and intangible ones like velocity vector, stop
distance, and projected trajectory, with possible collision alerts.

Although BMW has started something like this, the UI they came up with looks
like this disaster of a UI[2][3][4], whose crappiness makes it a pricy toy,
not a real security accessory (yet).

[0]: [http://img.ebw.gr/13536/ghost-recon-advanced-warfighter-
scr....](http://img.ebw.gr/13536/ghost-recon-advanced-warfighter-scr.jpg)

[1]: [http://www.play3-live.com/screens/ghost-recon-advanced-
warfi...](http://www.play3-live.com/screens/ghost-recon-advanced-
warfighter-2/ps3_ghost-recon-advanced-warfighter-2_1166358924_5.jpg)

[2]:
[http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/autopia/2009/10/bmw_night_...](http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/autopia/2009/10/bmw_night_vision_02.jpg)

[3]: [http://static.ddmcdn.com/gif/in-dash-car-night-vision-
system...](http://static.ddmcdn.com/gif/in-dash-car-night-vision-system-1.jpg)

[4]:
[http://www.theautochannel.com/news/2007/02/06/036291.1-lg.jp...](http://www.theautochannel.com/news/2007/02/06/036291.1-lg.jpg)

------
Leszek
That's actually pretty exciting, I love having an alternative to OpenCV
(which, while extensive, has many faults)

------
gnyman
Looks super interesting, I had need for something similar a while back so I
thought cool, let's try this out. But I am unable to find any sample code, is
there any available? Can somebody point me in the right direction if so. I
have not worked with ccv before so feels like a bit high learning curve
without any samples.

Would be really cool if there were a rough guide on how the motorcycle
tracking was done so that I could know in which end to start.

~~~
liuliu
there are some CLI sample code in ./bin/

------
iaw
That's fantastic!

When the box disappears does that mean the algo has completely lost track of
the rider though?

~~~
beagle3
If I am not mistaken then, yes, it does mean that. However, unlike many other
trackers, when the object comes back in view, it will pick it up again - it
learns how the object looks, and will continue to look for it.

~~~
iaw
It's kind of mind-blowing that there are no false-positives (that I saw) with
the rapidly moving ground.

~~~
berkut
That's a pretty easy track though - a high contrast shape that wasn't changing
shape (only position in the frame) that much.

When it did change i.e. due to perspective and angle to the camera, the
tracker lost it.

Planar tracking would allow tracking with perspective and size changes.

------
ww520
Very good work. I'm interested in the vision technology and have seen it
progress rapidly in recent years. The tracking is pretty amazing.

------
peterhunt
Liu you're an animal. Nice work!

